# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Flip-flop shēma

## Texx

Mēģināju uztaisīt ar masa impulsu vadāmu digitālo slēdzi uz CD4013 bāzes. Salodēju visu, bet nu ļoti nestabili strādā un liekas, ka pati mikrene vainīga. Liku ar vadiņu pie trešā pina barošanas spriegumu klāt, pa brīdim ieslēdas pa brīdim atkal nē. Tas mas impulsa garums ir apmēram 0.8 s. Varbūt man kaut kas shēmā ne tā vai iesakiet, kā man to uztaisīt savādāk varbūt ir kādas citas shēmas zināmas?

----------


## karloslv

pieliec 10 - 100 nF kondensatoru paralēli 10k pretestībai emitera ķēdē, manuprāt tev poga dreb

----------


## karloslv

kam tev tā 1n4148 diode? tev taču nav induktīvas slodzes, tad tā tur ir lieka.

----------


## Texx

Es jau liku paralēli 10K pretestībai 0.1 uF kondensatoru, rezultātā izejā signāls palika visu laiku augsts   ::   Nevaru saprast, kas pa lietu, it kā shēma vienkārša un visu esmu saslēdzis kā vajag, bet nu tad ieslēdzas tad neieslēdzas vienvārdsakot baigi nestabili un tas man neder. Vispār jau ieejā man nāks tas masas impuls 0.8 sek garš, tas slēdzis uzzīmēts tikai, lai attēlotu kā tais shēmai jāstrādā. Diodi pretslēgumā ieliku tādēļ, ka pēc tam slēgšu klāt releju. Slinkums bija uzzīmēt   ::

----------


## karloslv

es pats gļukoju. skaidrs, ka viņš negrib pārslēgties, jo CLK ceļas pārāk lēni (jābūt ātrāk par 10 us). var mēģināt ar mazāku kondi, 10nF.

----------

